# Kribensis eggs hatching !!!! Help !!!!



## Dean1235 (Mar 18, 2013)

You may have read my post earlier on about my kribensis. She has laid eggs and there hatching as I type. Can I remove the fry without the parents ?. The reason I'm saying this is because I have a 10 gallon tank spare and the babies should be fine, but I doubt the parents would be ! Help ! Please !


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

A happy pair of kribs can live in a 10 with fry for awhile. But if they have a "divorce", he will die if you aren't quick to help him move out. Fry are a lot harder to raise w/o parents, but it is very doable. Read about baby angels, it is pretty much the same.


----------



## Dean1235 (Mar 18, 2013)

Sorry my mistake its a 5 gallon, no way both parents can be in a 5 gallon with babies ?!?!


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

If you want the majority of fry to survive: Let the parents have the fry until they are free swimming. Have a tank ready, and move fry once free swimming. You will need to change the water a few times a week, feed live food, and finely crushed food. Warm temperature.

Only a few: Leave them, they might survive. Kribs are very aggressive and good parents.


I am currently waiting on some apistos to hatch and what I normally do is just seperate the mom and eggs once laid, but I guess thats not the same with Kribs.


----------



## Dean1235 (Mar 18, 2013)

Ok will take ur advice, will move them once there free swimming if they make it. How long until they will be free swimming ?


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Dean1235 said:


> Ok will take ur advice, will move them once there free swimming if they make it. How long until they will be free swimming ?


Well my apisto fry normally are free swimming after 4-6 days so I assume about the same.

the fry will feed off their egg sacks, and when they are gone, they will start to swim.


----------



## AnthonyC4C (Mar 27, 2013)

I have about 100 kribensis fry in my 120g with 11 angels, 16 tetras and various other fish...

Kribensis are very good parents and will protect their fry for several weeks... I myself are leaving all the fry with their parents until I decide to put them in a 20g when the time is right

Edit: I figured some pics would help...BUT I'll ave to come back to that I see that its a little tricky


----------

